# 2 slots in Kindle Fire DX



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a KIndle Fire DX and there are two small slots on the bottom of the device.  One is for recharging.  What is the other smaller slot for?

Thanx

John


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

HDMI output.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

It's a mini hdmi slot. You can get a mini hdmi to hdmi cable and plug it into your tv. I used to use it to stream amazon prime movies & shows before I got a roku


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------

